# The Jeff Thread



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Boy there seems to be an awful lot of Jeffs on this site. What's with Jeff and Aquascaping?

- Jeff


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Haahaha; I guess Jeff's and aqua-scaping go together like salt and pepper. Honestly it's weird. 

JEFF'S UNITE! artyman: :supz:

Lets see how many we can get on this thread.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Because with a name like Jeff, you just have to be cool!

Also a Jeff!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Just what I thought. Two Jeff responses and they happen to be two good scapers. I know there's alot more of you out there. Since this is an int'l site, anyone with the name of Geoffrey is also encouraged to chime in here.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

My name is Jeff and I cant Scape..

But I damn sure try.


----------

